# Pics of my R32 GTR.



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are some pics of my R32 GTR. Let me know what you think?

Thanks.

http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/1584/r321lm6.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6005/r322lc1.jpg
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/2374/r323xw3.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5086/r324vl6.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/3163/r325qv3.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4044/r326lz8.jpg
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/310/r327ar6.jpg
http://img144.imageshack.us/img144/5866/r328qt5.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5447/r329ou8.jpg


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Man, that does look quite tasty. Loving those 3 exits :wavey:


----------



## subzero007 (Jul 5, 2005)

looking great and evil as f**k

Was starting to feel depressed in seeing my 32 sitting in the garage without an engine(dreaded ceramic turbo failure)

But seeing these pics gives me new hope and belief in why i bought the best model gtr


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks alot for the nice comments guys and wish you all the best with your turbo repair subzero007


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks mean as hell man! What size are those rims?


----------



## jai.vikram (Apr 20, 2006)

----
Nice nice!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

That is one of the best looking R32s I have seen for some time. It's in the top 5 for me.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

**** me to hell, that R32 is astonishing!! yes, are those 18"....265/35R18 tires?

And damn it all to hell, now I'm DEFINITELY getting a side-exit exhaust fabricated for my car. Two glasspack mufflers and that's it!

Is the third pipe from the screamer pipes, lengthened to exit with the exhaust pipes?


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*Hi.*



pupsi said:


> That is one of the best looking R32s I have seen for some time. It's in the top 5 for me.


Hi Pupsi,

Its me, Hom. Thanks alot for your nice comments. I will post some pics of the engine and the interior later on.
Take care mate.

Regards, Hom.


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> **** me to hell, that R32 is astonishing!! yes, are those 18"....265/35R18 tires?
> 
> And damn it all to hell, now I'm DEFINITELY getting a side-exit exhaust fabricated for my car. Two glasspack mufflers and that's it!
> 
> Is the third pipe from the screamer pipes, lengthened to exit with the exhaust pipes?


Hi mate,

First of all thanks alot for the comments.
Yes mate they are 18s, 9.5j, with 265/35ZR18 Dunlop D01J semi slicks all round. 
Im running twin HKS GT2530 turbos and the exhaust was designed and built by ourselves. Sounds mad!!!

BEST 1/4 OF MILES OF 11.52 SEC AT 1.23 BAR OF BOOST. Im only running stock head gasket and engine intenals so cant really run too much boost!!!

Cheers mate.


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

jai-vikram, thanks alot for posting the pics mate.

Regards, Hom.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

11.5 seconds at 1.2 bars! wow, that's some good driving...I'm the worst drag launcher imaginable, I can only manage about 12 seconds consistently (I've had some lucky faster runs) at 1.8 bar! I'm like a Supra driver - I have to be rolling first to be competitive


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*LAUNCHING!!*



kismetcapitan said:


> 11.5 seconds at 1.2 bars! wow, that's some good driving...I'm the worst drag launcher imaginable, I can only manage about 12 seconds consistently (I've had some lucky faster runs) at 1.8 bar! I'm like a Supra driver - I have to be rolling first to be competitive


What clutch you running? I run a quad plate OS GIKEN and seems to be holding on ok. :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a Nismo Coppermix twinplate, it's just that I either spin out my tires or bog the car down - I've got to learn how to modulate the clutch properly.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice car...


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome looking car there mate, loving the exhaust exits, always wanted side exits on a car. bet it sounds amazing, do you have any vids of the car in action?:clap:


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

jamesbilluk said:


> Awsome looking car there mate, loving the exhaust exits, always wanted side exits on a car. bet it sounds amazing, do you have any vids of the car in action?:clap:


Yap, sounds mental. Can make you one if you like but need to have the car for 2-3 hours.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

VEILSIDE GTR said:


> What clutch you running? I run a quad plate OS GIKEN and seems to be holding on ok. :thumbsup:



You've made a wise choice in running the OS clutch.

Car looks great but I would personally move the exhaust towards the center a little. 

Here's a nice shot of the Calsonic Group A car with the centered exhaust.


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

I am thinking of building a new system for it. Its gonna be 2 pipe side exit round about the same place as the calsonic one but I will have 2 pipes to the left and another 2 to the right hand side of the car. What do you think??


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

pupsi said:


> That is one of the best looking R32s I have seen for some time. It's in the top 5 for me.



I'm with you on that one, that is one of the horniest looking R32's out there. 

Wanna sell it?  j/k

When people talk about nice R32's, that's the kind of car that springs to mind. If there is a better one out there, I'd love to see it. But I can't see many cars topping that.


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*Wanna see a better one??*



Turbonutter said:


> I'm with you on that one, that is one of the horniest looking R32's out there.
> 
> Wanna sell it?  j/k
> 
> When people talk about nice R32's, that's the kind of car that springs to mind. If there is a better one out there, I'd love to see it. But I can't see many cars topping that.


I got another R32 GTR which I will post some pics of soon. See that and then tell me which one you like more!:wavey: 

Cheers, Hom.


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok mate, you're on. It's gonna need to be pretty special though, that first car is everything I think an R32 should be. :thumbsup:


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*Ok.*

What i will do is put them both next to each other and take some pics sometime 2marro. Then you tell me what you think of the second one. Then sometime in the New year I will post some more pics of it after Ive done what I got in mind for it and then you tell me what you think. 
I cant say much yet as unlike some people I like to: do then talk, rather than talk and never do!!!

Cheers mate.


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

G.A.T FEAST said:


> You've made a wise choice in running the OS clutch.
> 
> Car looks great but I would personally move the exhaust towards the center a little.
> 
> Here's a nice shot of the Calsonic Group A car with the centered exhaust.



Ever rode in a first gen Viper? You'll understand why exhaust like that sucks for a real street car!


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

VEILSIDE GTR said:


> What i will do is put them both next to each other and take some pics sometime 2marro. Then you tell me what you think of the second one. Then sometime in the New year I will post some more pics of it after Ive done what I got in mind for it and then you tell me what you think.
> I cant say much yet as unlike some people I like to: do then talk, rather than talk and never do!!!
> 
> Cheers mate.


Yep I know what you mean. I'd quite like a stripped out sorted R32 for track days, age is immaterial with those cars, you don't need the latest model to have a ball on the track and wipe the floor with so called supercars.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

I am not to keen on the triple side exit but apart from that your car looks very mean, Deffo hitting the hi boost if I catch a glimpse off you in the rear view mirror :chuckle: 


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

tokes said:


> Ever rode in a first gen Viper? You'll understand why exhaust like that sucks for a real street car!



Are you referring to the exhaust at leg height causing possible burns? If so, then you can wear a fire-proof suit. :chuckle:

Besides, it's right hand drive so the driver won't get his legs burnt. :thumbsup:


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

haha, don't believe in passenger safety? Maybe I'm too much of a ricer, but I think a can in the back looks better anyways. Rear fascia looks naked without something there.


----------



## Gtr-Chris (May 29, 2006)

What wheels are they??


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

tokes said:


> haha, don't believe in passenger safety? Maybe I'm too much of a ricer, but I think a can in the back looks better anyways. Rear fascia looks naked without something there.


Nah I don't like carrying passengers full stop, either in cars or on bikes, it means I have to drive slower because mine isn't the only life I'm risking. So it's better to drive alone and have fun, rather than drive like an old lady and be bored to death. :chuckle:


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*UR RIDE?*



Turbonutter said:


> Nah I don't like carrying passengers full stop, either in cars or on bikes, it means I have to drive slower because mine isn't the only life I'm risking. So it's better to drive alone and have fun, rather than drive like an old lady and be bored to death. :chuckle:


What car do u drive then Turbonutter?


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

VEILSIDE GTR said:


> What car do u drive then Turbonutter?



Shhhh, I'm currently banned, because of bikes not cars. I've/we've got a nice new 320SE BMW, so my missus is the chauffeur till I get my licence back. I know it's an over-used cliche but in the new year I hope to have a car imported from Japan, I joined the mashamoto auction company to import a car, but the spec I gave them is taking a while to find. Basically I want a car that doesn't need anything doing to it, other than mapping for UK fuel.


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*GOOD LUCK.*

Good luck mate. I wish you all the best with your search for the car. If you dont manage to find what you want, get in touch with me and I might be selling one of mine.

Take care and speak soon.


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

Really? Well let me know after Christmas if you do decide to let one go, are you in the UK?


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*uk.*

Yes mate, im in the UK, week days in Birmingham and weekends in Bristol. Where abouts are you?


----------



## Turbonutter (Nov 11, 2007)

London in the week, and Sussex at weekends. Soon to be Sussex permanently, the roads are so much better down there, some cracking A roads, ideal for big bikes and fast cars.


----------



## Quarantine (Jan 4, 2006)

very aggressive. top job


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

abslutly love it, just wondering though, is there a performance benefit to side mount exhaust aside frome looking really cool?


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*PERFORMANCE*



Joeingo said:


> abslutly love it, just wondering though, is there a performance benefit to side mount exhaust aside frome looking really cool?


Yes mate there is a performance benefit depending on the design of the exhaust. The more straight the pipes, i.e. less bends in them the better performance you get. Also getting rid of the cat and the centre box helps alot but then you gonna end up being so loud like there is no 
2marro!!!:chuckle:


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

jai.vikram said:


> ----
> Nice nice!


Hi guys,

Here are some more pics of my Toys. What do you think?




















Thanks for looking.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Now thats,s what i call a view..one awsome looking and sounding 32.Keep it up HOM


----------



## rayman (May 26, 2004)

Awesome looking R32, I have been in it and I can say the exhaust can get pretty loud !!! lol

Dont think I had any seat belts when we went for a warm up, managed to make a video on my phone!! Its a bit jerky lol. The exhaust sounds like several hundred angry hornets with 1 1/2 foot flames coming out.:clap: 

If I was going to get a exhaust done this would be the place for me. Instead of spending hundreds on a hks, apexi one and the waiting for them to land and then excise duties on top of that. I would prefer to have it sculptured and customized to my taste.

Hom I will see you on the weekend bud to discuss :thumbsup: with the rest of the bits.


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*RAY*

Thanks alot for the comments. I will see you on saturday and discuss the system for the R33.

Regards, HOM.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

that looks cool


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

beautiful car


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

love it, if i would go side exit ever i'd go how calsonic went though


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Good looking! Looks mean man.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks fantastic Hom.... makes me want a 32 now.
TOP JOB, WELL DONE.


----------



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

gorgeous looking car Hom!!! :bowdown1: 
makes me look at the gunmetal grey on my car in a far better light! :chuckle: 

Got a fewquestions for you:

* what offset are those 9.5x18's and are you using spacers?
* what are the make/model of your wheel?
* what make is the headlight duct...and where can i get one?

Also please post some decent pics of all the interior...and a few of the engine bay for good measure.

thanks mate
tommo


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*BIG THANKS.*

A big thank you to all for the nice comments. 
HAVE A LOVELY NEW 2008!!

Regards, Hom.:thumbsup:


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all, 
I have now sold my STI, and thinking of selling the GTR (after owning it for 5 years) as well as I cant justify having 2x R32 beside my other GTR that is on its way and my AUDI, and my...
So any offers?

Thanks.




VEILSIDE GTR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here are some more pics of my Toys. What do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*Selling the GTR!!*



VEILSIDE GTR said:


> Hi all,
> I have now sold my STI, and thinking of selling the GTR (after owning it for 5 years) as well as I cant justify having 2x R32 beside my other GTR that is on its way and my AUDI, and my...
> So any offers?
> 
> Thanks.


Any buyers before I change my mind (I've got a rich girlfriend now)!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Hom, what figure do you have in mind??


----------



## VEILSIDE GTR (Jul 2, 2007)

*What figure!*



pupsi said:


> Hom, what figure do you have in mind??


Hi pupsi,

How u doing mate? To be honest with u its very difficult cos I have spent loads and loads on it and in the last 5 years its never gone wrong apart from I had to change the leaking exhaust manifold gaskets to metal ones about 6 month ago!!! It has got the HKS 2530 turbos with tommei manifolds and turbo elbows. Greddy racing oil cooler, intercooler, nismo radiator, 800 cc injectors, power fc, nismo fuel regulator, hks suspension, tein tension rods, os 4 plate clutch, apexi avcr boost controller, bride racing seats+ harness, brembo r34 brakes front and rear. cusco hard pipe kit, cusco oil catch tank, tommei brake cylinder stopper, rb25 airflow meters, nismo full roll cage, headlight conversion for air intake, and........

Best 1/4 mile time, [email protected] mph, at only 1.3 bar of boost!!!! Thats nothing for these turbos!

So go on mate, make me an offer!

Cheers, Hom.


----------

